# I need advise regarding my aquarium setup



## AbbyJValladares (Sep 20, 2016)

I've been raising fishes for the past 3 years. I used to grow them in small tanks. Now there are 3 such tanks but now the fish population have increased . I can't manage raising them in small tanks. They need more space so I'm planning to set up a big fish tank and shift the adult fishes to it and let the young ones remain in the small tank itself. I'm having fish species which loves warm water so I need to fix an aquarium heater to the tank and also run a water pipe beneath the fish tank set up. I too have a problem with the availability of freshwater. I need a setup to automatically maintain the ph level of water. Can anyone suggest some methods. [Link removed]


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!!

Can you elaborate on which species you have and what size tank you are planning on setting up?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

z


----------

